# Drag and crop not working now??



## NJHeart2Heart (Jun 7, 2015)

I currently have 5.6, I haven't been in LR to do any adjustments for several months. In develop module, I used to be able to crop a photo by clicking on the "aspect" icon and could then place pointer, drag and create the size of box I want to crop. Now it seems the only way to crop is to use the "handles" on the photo.. and when I try to drag the photo around to recenter my subject within the crop overlay, all it does is "grab" a thumbnail of the whole photo and moves it but doesn't seem to do anything else-once I let go, it just goes back to the whole photo.  I'm so frustrated.  I just want to take a group of photos do some quick cropping and lighting adjustments, and have spent way too much time trying to get it to work the way it used to.  I'm afraid to even DARE adjusting the lighting now!!

Help appreciated!
Dawn in NJ


----------



## clee01l (Jun 7, 2015)

Dawn, I think you are just rusty. When you click on the "Aspect" Icon, the cursor turns to that icon and cross hairs  To the right of the Aspect icon is a drop down list box with a listing of all of your defined aspect presets.  To the right of that is a lock icon that when "unlocked"  allows a freeform crop.  To move the underlying image you need to place the cursor inside the defined crop window, click and drag the image to its new position.


----------



## NJHeart2Heart (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice to see you Clee   Yes, you may be right... I'll give it another try.  seems it worked once, but wasn't sure how it worked... Gotta get some rubbing oil into my LR gears I guess!  Thanks for the review


----------



## NJHeart2Heart (Jun 9, 2015)

Clee-
Thanks for basically just telling me "hang in and try again!".. It took some playing around with the lock/aspect choices, but I was able to get back my "drag and drop" crop box   Now, I need to do some overdue backup work  wish me luck!


----------

